# Norwegian: finished three very busy work weeks



## Grefsen

I'd  like to write the following or something close to it på norsk:

I just finished three very busy work weeks and am now really looking  forward to the Thanksgiving holiday.  

Her er mitt forsøk:

Jeg har  nettopp ferdig med tre veldig opptatt arbeiduker, og jeg ser nå  frem til Thanksgiving ferien.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I'd  like to write the following or something close to it på norsk:
> 
> I just finished three very busy work weeks and am now really looking  forward to the Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> Her er mitt forsøk:
> 
> Jeg har  nettopp ferdig med tre veldig opptatt arbeiduker, og jeg ser nå  frem til Thanksgiving ferien.



1: It has to be either "Jeg er nettopp ferdig med" or "Jeg har nettopp blitt ferdig med". "Jeg har nettopp avsluttet" could also work. 

2: "Opptatt" is a translation for "busy" if the point is that one is too busy to do something else. "Travel" is the word you'd want here. 

3: It's plural, so it should be "travle".

4: It would be better Norwegian to leave out the second "jeg". It's superfluous

5: NEVER EVER split words . You could perhaps use a hyphen, so it's "thanksgiving-ferien", since the first word is an English one. Either that or "thanksgivingferien". I'm not sure if there are specific rules there. Normally, in Norwegian, it's one word (juleferien, sommerferien, etc). It's definitely not two, though. There's no capital letters in holidays in Norwegian, by the way. 

6: Oh, and it's "arbeidsuker", with an "s" stuck in there.

My suggestion is then: "Jeg har nettopp blitt ferdig med tre travle arbeidsuker og ser nå frem til thanksgivingferien."

You could perhaps leave out "ferien", if it's understood that there is one anyway.


----------



## Tjahzi

I den här tråden diskuterades lite hur skandinaviska språk förhåller sig till sammansatta ord. Jag skulle tro att norskan förhåller sig ungefär som svenskan.

Regarding capitalization, it could be said that Scandinavian languages does only use capitalization in the case of 1. the beginning of a new sentence 2. proper names of animate objects 3. geographic names.
Hence adjectives (norsk) and languages (norsk) derived from a capitalized name (Norge) will still not be capitalized. Furthermore, holidays, such as _jul _-Christmas, are not capitalized (being neither animate nor geographic entities) whereas street names are (_Storgata_) are (being the latter).

Hopefully that will you a hint of how to deal with this somewhat problematic issue.


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for hjelpen *oskhen.*  


oskhen said:


> 1: It has to be either "Jeg er nettopp  ferdig med" or "Jeg har nettopp blitt ferdig med". "Jeg har nettopp  avsluttet" could also work.


Is there any difference between  using _har blitt ferdig_ and _har avsluttet_ to mean "have  finished?"  



oskhen said:


> 5: NEVER EVER split words .


Unfortunately it is still quite difficult for me to combine  words på norsk that normally aren't combined in English.  



oskhen said:


> My suggestion is then: "Jeg har nettopp blitt  ferdig med tre travle arbeidsuker og ser nå frem til  thanksgivingferien."


Takk for  godt forslaget.


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> I den här tråden diskuterades lite hur skandinaviska språk fårhåller sig till sammansatta ord. Jag skulle tro att norskan förhåller sig ungefär som svenskan.


My attempt at a partial translation:

In this  thread there was a little discussion about how Scandinavian languages may ???  compound words. I would think that the  Norwegian ??? is similar to Swedish.



Tjahzi said:


> Regarding capitalization, it could be said that Scandinavian languages does only use capitalization in the case of 1. the beginning of a new sentence 2. proper names of animate objects 3. geographic names.
> Hence adjectives (norsk) and languages (norsk) derived from a capitalized name (Norge) will still not be capitalized. Furthermore, holidays, such as _jul _-Christmas, are not capitalized (being neither animate nor geographic entities) whereas street names are (_Storgata_) are (being the latter).


So it looks like there isn't an exception to this rule even for a special holiday like Thanksgiving that is not celebrated  in Scandinavia.



Tjahzi said:


> Hopefully that will you a hint of how to deal with this somewhat  problematic issue.


Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Takk for hjelpen *oskhen.*
> Is there any difference between  using _har blitt ferdig_ and _har avsluttet_ to mean "have  finished?"
> 
> Unfortunately it is still quite difficult for me to combine  words på norsk that normally aren't combined in English.
> 
> Takk for  godt forslaget.



1: I can't think of any difference.

2: I understand that difficulty. The whole problem of course becomes backwards for you. It's just that I cringe when I see that mistake, because it has become so common among native Norwegians as well.


----------



## Tjahzi

Sorry! My apologies regarding the confusing mix of languages! That said, your translation was almost spot on, despite even a typo on my side. 

Regarding possible exceptions, my spontaneous reaction would be no, however, both the Swedish and Norwegian Wikipedia articles on the subject predominantly use the capitalized form. It looks odd to me, but I suppose it's passable. However, when combining it with a native word to form a compound, it can no longer be considered a pure loan anymore, and hence then must not be capitalized.  

Also, the list of exceptions might be a bit longer, including things such as written publications...


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> Sorry! My apologies regarding the confusing mix of languages! That said, your translation was almost spot on, despite even a typo on my side.


No worries.  I think it is interesting to see some of the similarities between Swedish and Norwegian.  So what would be the complete translation of what you wrote?



Tjahzi said:


> Regarding possible exceptions, my spontaneous reaction would be no, however, both the Swedish and Norwegian Wikipedia articles on the subject predominantly use the capitalized form. It looks odd to me, but I suppose it's passable. However, when combining it with a native word to form a compound, it can no longer be considered a pure loan anymore, and hence then must not be capitalized.


Tack!    This makes sense to me.


----------



## Tjahzi

Actually, when I realized that I had in fact replied in Swedish at first (I went back and edited to add the part on capitalization and then without noticing went on in English for no particular reason), I tried to translate, but I wasn't really satisfied with my initial attempt, so I'll now try to rephrase it in English rather than translating it. That would give something along the lines of:

There was a discussion on how Scandinavian languages deal with the issue of compound nouns. I believe Norwegian works similarly to Swedish regarding this matter.

Which does indeed seem to be pretty much the same as your interpretation.

If I was to translate/explain it however, if nothing else for the joy of linguistic typology, I would say that _att förhålla sig till_ (wow, a reflexive loose compound verb that is already prefixed) translates to _to relate to,__ to deal with_ or _to view something._ That would first give us _How SL deal with compounds_ and then _I believe N deals (with this issue) similarly to (like) Swedish._


----------



## Grefsen

I'd like to write something very similar på norsk to what I wrote in this thread several months ago:

I'm in the middle of three very busy weeks of work and am really looking forward to our "Presidents' Day" holiday (February 21st).

Her er mitt forsøk:

Jeg er i midten av tre travle arbeidsuke, og ser nå frem til vår presidentsdag-ferien (21. februar).


----------



## Tjahzi

_Vår_, a determiner as it is, may never coexist with the definite article _-en_ (which of course also is a determiner)! 

I'll review the rest later.


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> _Vår_, a determiner as it is, may never coexist with the definite article _-en_ (which of course also is a determiner)!


  For mye arbeid og ikke nok søvn i det siste! (Too much work and not enough sleep lately!)

Min redigerte utgave:

Jeg er i midten av tre travle arbeidsuke, og ser nå frem til vår  presidentsdag-ferie (21. februar).     



Tjahzi said:


> I'll review the rest later.


Tusen takk!


----------



## Zluim

arbeidsuke*r*


----------



## Tjahzi

I'd like to modify my previous comment: a possessive pronoun may not precede a definite noun. However, it may follow it.

Personally, _frem til_ sounds bit odd to me, but considering the native let it pass, so do I.


----------



## Grefsen

Zluim said:


> arbeidsuke*r*


Takk for det.  Det var en skrivefeil.


----------



## Ben Jamin

oskhen said:


> 1: It has to be either "Jeg er nettopp ferdig med" or "Jeg har nettopp blitt ferdig med". "Jeg har nettopp avsluttet" could also work.


 
Wouldn't you use 'er blitt ferdig'?


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei
 apropos ordet "ferdig"
 Jeg må innrømme at jeg av og til gjør feil med dette ordet.
 ("Io ho appena finito (con)..." -  bokstavelig oversatt til  italiensk-.)  
 "Jeg er nettopp ferdig med..."
 Ordet "ferdig" er et adjektiv på norsk i dette tilfellet og setningens  konstruksjon bruker/trenger verbet "å være"
 dvs. subjekt + verb (å være) + adjektiv (og preposisjon).
 eller  
 som andre tidligere riktig har sagt/skrevet, er det mulig å bruke en annen  setningens konstruksjon som " jeg har nettopp blitt ferdig med..." 
 eller
 "Jeg har nettopp avsluttet..." ( dvs. en verbalform av verbet "å avslutte")  
 La oss håpe at noen eksperter i norsk vil / ville rette mulige feil som kan  inneholdes i teksten min.
 Takk.
 Mvh
--------------
PS
 Det er jo riktig uttrykket som jeg har ovenfor skrevet dvs.-
"Jeg har nettopp blitt ferdig med ...-,
_men så vidt jeg vet/husker_, er uttrykket som følger også mulig på norsk:
-"Jeg er nettopp blitt ferdig med..." -.
Kan noen vennligst opplyse/bekrefte det?
Takk.
Mvh


----------



## Grefsen

<please remember to stick to one topic per thread>



Ben Jamin said:


> Wouldn't you use 'er blitt ferdig'?


Her er en revidert utgave:

Jeg er blitt ferdig med tre veldig opptatt arbeiduker, og jeg ser nå frem til lang presidentsdag-helgen.


----------



## Zluim

As oskhen pointed out, "oppatt" doesn't work in this case; "travel" is the word to use. People are "opptatt" if they have so much to do that they don't have the time to do something else, and things are "opptatt" if they are 'taken'. 

Jeg er opptatt og kan ikke svare akkurat nå. (I'm busy and cannot answer right now.)
Plassen/stolen/setet er opptatt. (The seat is taken.)
Telefonen/linjen er opptatt. (The phone/line is busy.)

A busy week is "en travel uke", and if you've been busy you could say:

Jeg har hatt det travelt. (I've been busy.)
Jeg har hatt travle dager/uker. (I've had busy days/weeks.)
Jeg har vært opptatt. (I've been busy.)
Jeg har vært travelt opptatt. (I've been very busy.)
Jeg har hatt mye å gjøre. (I've had a lot to do.)
osv.

@ ermannoitaly: Yes, "jeg er blitt ferdig" is fine, as are "jeg har blitt ferdig", "jeg er ferdig", "jeg har avsluttet".

@ Tjahzi: "Se frem/fram til", no problem there.


----------



## hanne

<This thread is branching out in way too many different topics (I'm counting 5), and will be closed. It seems like all topics have been reasonably covered and there are no open ends, but if you do wish to carry on with one of them, please let me know, and I'll see if I can split out the appropriate parts of this thread to form a separate thread on that topic.>


----------

